# Shirt Bags, What Size for An 9x12 Inch Folded Shirt?



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

I am going to be using the FlipFold for the folding of my shirts and it folds it to 9x12 inches. Should the poly bags I get to keep the shirts free from dust and to give them a nice look be 9x12, 11x14 or 10x13? The actual mailer is going to be 12.5x15.5 custom printed such as the one that On Front Street use:









Here is the response I got from the seller of the 9x12 bags:


> Well, the truth is I don't actually USE these things, just sell them. However, I do know that the stated dimensions are with the bag lying FLAT without anything in it. SO, what you can fit in there would logically depend on how tall your item sits after folding to those dimensions. The dimensions will shrink depending on how much height or thickness the item has. The 9x12 bags are generally sold as Children's size bags and the 12x15 bags are the Adult ones. Probably be safer to buy the 12x15 bags even if they have a little extra room in them after putting the shirt in there. If you have never bagged your item before, then there is no way to avoid having to do a little experimentation to get the results you want.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

10X13. The extra room over a 9X12 bag will make your job a lot easier placing the shirts in the bag.


----------

